# Newbie Question



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've successfully rooted my Stratosphere and Tab 7. Love em. But how the heck to I get into my phone so I can see the root directory? TIA and don't laugh to hard!!!


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

redwizard69 said:


> I've successfully rooted my Stratosphere and Tab 7. Love em. But how the heck to I get into my phone so I can see the root directory? TIA and don't laugh to hard!!!


 Go to the market and download ROM toolbox it will get you most of the essentials for your rooted device just remember not to go crazy and download themese and other crap just in-case its not supported on the strat. Good Luck and have fun


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help. It is appreciated.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

redwizard69 said:


> Thanks for the help. It is appreciated.


 No problem man


----------

